# Connecting led's to turnouts



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a simple solution to identify which way my N guage Kato turnouts are thrown. I'm thinking I can solder an led under the turnout to each respective direction but surely someone can guide me if this is practical or that I should stop smoking.
I tried without success on a CTI-electronics control panel.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don’t know if this would work for you as I think the Kato turnouts already have motors. You could try the micro Singlet from Tam Valley Depot, you can use them for DC or DCC. They come a neat one inch square which can mounted on a control panel or behind a fascia with LEDs which can be changed in colour to indicate direction and operated by buttons. They are servo controlled.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We just had a discussion of this topic. The Kato turnouts
are twin coil and those are powered only when the
actuating button is pushed, thus the LED would be
lighted only during that time.

The easiest way to control continuous burning
Turnout point direction LEDs is to use the
Stapleton 751 D. It also includes a coil protecting
capacitor discharge circuit.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM 

You also could use the awkward method of a DPDT
switch and a push button to actuate. It also is not
dependable...you could flip the switch but not push
the button thus no point movement but LED says it
was.

Don


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

*Turnout led*

Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I was thinking I'd prefer an led on the layout next to the switch if I can make it work. If I make the switch power routing, is only one side live? And then I could wire a bridge rectifier, a resistor and a colored led to each side?


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply DonR. If the "we" in your comment includes me, I do not recall the discussion and I apologize. I was under the impression that Kato turnouts are single coil and if they are double coil it would explain why I cannot get my CTI computer program to move them.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Clark

Normally, power routing turnouts affect the frog
rails. So it would seem to me that your idea to could control
your trackside led signals thru a rectifier and resistor
should work fine on a continuously powered
DCC track. Make the connection to the actual turnout
frog rails and install an insulated joiner in each
frog rail. This is to isolate your connection so 'feedback'
from the other end of the track would not cause your
LEDs to light in error. If you do this let us know the
results. Interesting solution.

On a DC track it would be problematic
since the polarity changes to reverse locos and the
voltage would be up, down and off.

Don


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

*Is Kato single coil or double I'm confused*

DonR, in your text you state double but in the attachment it says the 751k was introduced for single coil like Kato


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, there are various 751 models for the various type
turnout motors, twin coil, single coil, and stall motor.

I'm not familiar with the Kato turnouts, just assumed
they to be twin coil, thus 751D.

You select the one that matches the type motor you
have. It will throw the points and control your LEDs.

Don


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Are the Kato turnouts similar to the Atlas snap turnouts? If so I used an Atlas Snap Relay and a three leg LED to add LED feedback.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

sachsr1 said:


> Are the Kato turnouts similar to the Atlas snap turnouts? If so I used an Atlas Snap Relay and a three leg LED to add LED feedback.


No, Atlas turnouts use a twin coil motor. The Katos
have a polarity sensitive single coil motor. It does,
however, require ONLY a short push button type pulse
thus the need for other connections to provide power
for trackside LED signals.

Don


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*I always was a bit awkward*



DonR said:


> The easiest way to control continuous burning
> Turnout point direction LEDs is to use the
> Stapleton 751 D. It also includes a coil protecting
> capacitor discharge circuit.
> ...


So, If i had known the 751D was available and inexpensive, I would have taken that route on my HO layout.
However, I have the awkward setup on my DC shelf layout.
I use half the DPDT to power the frog, half to light a red or green LED.

I have on occasion moved a turnout manually (top mounted Atlas machine) which fouls up both the indication and the frog polarity. With only three remote turnouts, I picked up a new habit of pushing all turnout push buttons before moving a train.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm impressed with a clever LED turnout position
indicator idea posted by one of our members only recently. 

If you have a DCC layout, and use power routing
turnouts, you can attach a Red LED to
the divert frog rail and a Green LED
to the straight frog rail, 
Both thru limiting resistor in the common. 
Use insulated joiners
in the frog rails to prevent back feeds from the track.

When you set points straight Green glows,
divert and Red glows. You'd need to run additional
wires if you wanted the LEDs on your panel.

This would work with either 3 wire or 2 wire LEDs

Don


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like NCE has a remote switch controller with LED lights which should do both the things i'm looking for.. called a switch-kat. Since I'm running NCE and Kato Unitrack already, I ordered a few and will let you know if they work.


----------

